# Hope you don't mind



## mickle (18 Apr 2009)

I took it upon myself to get us listed on this excellent site;

www.ecovelo.info/


----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2009)

Thanks mickle


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2009)

Cool site mickle - well done for getting CChat in there.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Cool site mickle - well done for getting CChat in there.



How much will it cost us?


----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2009)

I've got some stale cake I can stick in the post ...


----------



## mondobongo (19 Apr 2009)

Interesting site Mickle, nice one.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> I've got some stale cake I can stick in the post ...



stale cake? we'll never live it down…


----------

